# Stuffed Jalapenos in the making



## Steve H (Jul 17, 2019)

Got my hands on some decent sized Jalapenos. And thought these would make some good stuffed peppers. Got them cored and cleaned.
For the brine:
1 quarts water
1 quarts white vinegar
3/4 cup pickling salt
Bring to a boil.

Spices to go in 1/2 gallon mason jar:
1 tbs dill seed
1 tsp mustard seed
Fresh dill
1 tbs dried minced onion
1/2 tsp Alum
3 cloves garlic.
Now vacuum packed. In 3 or so days I'll stuff them with Feta. And cap it with ham or  Prosciutto.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 17, 2019)

Pickled, stuffed and pickled again?
Or just pickled, stuffed and eaten?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 17, 2019)

Those are going to be tasty Steve!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 17, 2019)

They will be kept in the same brine after they are stuffed until eaten. I've put them in olive oil until eaten. But they are eaten in a few days anyway.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 17, 2019)

Sounds good either way, brine or oil.
Yeah, a few days is right.
I bet I'd be chowing one or two hourly.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 17, 2019)

Man, those would be fantastic...


----------



## Steve H (Jul 17, 2019)

They are. The first ones I did I put in Olive oil after I stuffed them. The oil was fine. Though it thickened when cold. Which, while the taste was really good. The look was less then appealing.


----------



## clifish (Jul 17, 2019)

Steve that looks awesome!  I will modify a slight bit as I am not a fan of Feta but sure will find a replacement.


----------



## kelbro (Jul 17, 2019)

clifish said:


> Steve that looks awesome!  I will modify a slight bit as I am not a fan of Feta but sure will find a replacement.


Queso Fresco or Queso Anejo both work well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2019)

Provolone, seek out Imported Ex--Sharp from Auricchio and Prosciutto would be Money in them too. Works in Hot Pickled Cherry Peppers...JJ


----------



## fullborebbq (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks great! I am also a big fan of sharp provolone. If they are put in olive oil is it necessary to keep refrigerated??????


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks tasty, nothing better than a stuffed pepper!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2019)

fullborebbq said:


> Looks great! I am also a big fan of sharp provolone. If they are put in olive oil is it necessary to keep refrigerated??????



Yes...Although the peppers were pickled, the additional handling and adding all that protein without further cooking or processing, you are just asking for Botulism packing in Oil and storing at room temperature...JJ


----------



## fullborebbq (Jul 17, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yes...Although the peppers were pickled, the additional handling and adding all that protein without further cooking or processing, you are just asking for Botulism packing in Oil and storing at room temperature...JJ


Thank you!


----------



## xray (Jul 18, 2019)

Looks awesome Steve! Pickled peppers stuffed with prosciutto and provolone are a favorite around here. 

They’re especially tasty stopping in a pizza joint at midnight after a night of drinking...takes me back!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks awesome Steve! Pickled peppers stuffed with prosciutto and provolone are a favorite around here.
> 
> They’re especially tasty stopping in a pizza joint at midnight after a night of drinking...takes me back!



I haven't had them with provolone before. One or two of these peppers just might get that instead of Feta. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## xray (Jul 18, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I haven't had them with provolone before. One or two of these peppers just might get that instead of Feta. Thanks for the idea.



Yeah they cube the provolone and wrap the prosciutto around it and stuff into a pepper.

I never tried them with Feta though, I’m sure it’s just as good. I got a hankering for some now.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2019)

xray said:


> Yeah they cube the provolone and wrap the prosciutto around it and stuff into a pepper.
> 
> I never tried them with Feta though, I’m sure it’s just as good. I got a hankering for some now.



I'm going to be making a few with this batch. Actually. The idea of wrapping the Feta that way also sounds good.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 18, 2019)

Looks awesome SteveH love stuffed olives also.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2019)

Okay, okay, okay... I gotta start some of these for myself this weekend.
See if I can find some Hot Capocollo.

My Pickled Eggs from Hell are all gone.

Just about drooling here.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks awesome SteveH love stuffed olives also.
> 
> Warren



Oh boy! I'm assuming these aren't the store bought, stuffed pimento variety....I've seen a few different takes on it. How do you make them?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Okay, okay, okay... I gotta start some of these for myself this weekend.
> See if I can find some Hot Capocollo.
> 
> My Pickled Eggs from Hell are all gone.
> ...



Sorry...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 18, 2019)

Sorry Steve but I buy them also just stuffed with a clove of garlic. Wife don't like me much when I eat them.  

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2019)

You should see how my wife carries on after I've had a few of those garlic pickles. Or worse when I eat the garlic from them!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 18, 2019)

I bet 
I eat just plain garlic cloves and boy does that bring on the thunder.   

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Sorry...


No you're not... I'm not.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> No you're not... I'm not.


 Well, truth be told.....


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2019)

Y'all are cruel, I'm trapped in my 18wheeler till Friday evening and all this talk of pickled stuffed peppers and olives.
Keep talking, you're building up my  anticipation for the weekend.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Y'all are cruel, I'm trapped in my 18wheeler till Friday evening and all this talk of pickled stuffed peppers and olives.
> Keep talking, you're building up my  anticipation for the weekend.



We are an evil bunch for sure. hehehe


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2019)

CENTO and B&G, make Prosciutto and Provolone Stuffed Hot Cherry Peppers.
At least on the East Coast, you can buy Quart Jars at bigger Grocery stores, in the Pickles Isle. Italian Grocers too. SAM'S used to carry GALLON JARS CHEAP!...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Jul 19, 2019)

Out local Wegmans has them too. Just haven't tried them.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Out local Wegmans has them too. Just haven't tried them.



Good Stuff!  If you can find them...CENTO makes a Hot Cherry Pepper, stuffed with Bread Crumbs, Pecorino Cheese and Anchovy! It's not Fishy like cheap pizza Anchovies. The stuffing is soft like any bread stuffing, and is super flavorful. Salty, Cheesy, with lots of Oregano and a Ton of Umami from the Anchovy. I like them A LOT more than the Prosciutto and Provolone...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 19, 2019)

Jalapenos 
Auricchio 
Prosciutto


----------



## Steve H (Jul 20, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Good Stuff!  If you can find them...CENTO makes a Hot Cherry Pepper, stuffed with Bread Crumbs, Pecorino Cheese and Anchovy! It's not Fishy like cheap pizza Anchovies. The stuffing is soft like any bread stuffing, and is super flavorful. Salty, Cheesy, with lots of Oregano and a Ton of Umami from the Anchovy. I like them A LOT more than the Prosciutto and Provolone...JJ



That does sound intriguing. I'll keep my eyes open for these.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 22, 2019)

Now on to getting these guys finished.






The goods!







The willpower it took not to start snacking on the fillings. Well, a piece or two didn't make into the Jalapeno.






Stuffed with layers of Feta and Prosciutto.






And capped with more Prosciutto.






Packed into pint jars. I'll sample one later after they set for a bit. I forgot to get some Provolone. But, I'll try that soon.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 22, 2019)

Mine are done too.

I used a boiling hot brine on the Jalapenos, I read it speeds the pickling by blanching them in this manner.
 Vac sealed and let them brine for 48 hours.

Then I cut the cheese.
No, not that cheese, the Provolone...
Nevermind.

Wrapped in Prosciutto and stuffed the chiles. Packed in EVOO and vinegar and vac sealed again.

I'll try one Tuesday night.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 22, 2019)

Looking good! I do the same thing with the Jalapenos.  Also, I tried using olive oil and vinegar with my last batch. Just didn't care how the oil congealed on the peppers. Is there a trick to this?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 22, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Looking good! I do the same thing with the Jalapenos.  Also, I tried using olive oil and vinegar with my last batch. Just didn't care how the oil congealed on the peppers. Is there a trick to this?


 Not that I know of Steve, this is all new to me right here.
Everything I saw show them pickled in oil or oil and vinegar, none of them showed straight brine.


----------



## xray (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks good guys! I could go for a couple!!!

The olive oil will turn cloudy in the fridge and sometimes congeal. If you take a stuffed pepper out they will return to normal fairly quickly.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 22, 2019)

After doing some more homework. I took them out of the brine. And put them in with EVOO and vinegar. As xray pointed out. I'll just let them set at room temp for a few minutes before eating.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 22, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Looking good! I do the same thing with the Jalapenos.  Also, I tried using olive oil and vinegar with my last batch. Just didn't care how the oil congealed on the peppers. Is there a trick to this?



Evoo has compounds that congeal when cold. More Refined oils have them removed. Try Light Olive Oil, not as much flavor but still tasty...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Evoo has compounds that congeal when cold. More Refined oils have them removed. Try Light Olive Oil, not as much flavor but still tasty...JJ



Thanks! I wasn't aware of that. I will look for some next time at the store.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

Sooo, I took a jar out to try one. 10 minutes later the jar is empty! Packing them in vinegar and EVOO is a hit.


----------



## xray (Jul 23, 2019)

I have such a huge hankering for these now!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 23, 2019)

Dammit man, now I'm salivating  at the thought of getting home tonight and cracking mine open.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 27, 2019)

I was never a conventional breakfast sort of guy. Been up since 2am, again, and made some fresh cut potatoes in the air frier and a couple stuffed pickled jalapenos.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 27, 2019)

I ate two of the Stuffed Peppers, they were both really tasty.
I had mixed some of my Hot Pickled Onions in with them, the onions were good too.
This jar of onions had been pickling for seven months.
They were really good straight out of the jar, but were even better after spending time in the Olive Oil and Vinegar mix.

As noted, the EVOO's flavor was pronounced.
Today I'll be buying some light olive oil for the next batch.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 27, 2019)

The only thing I didn't care for was how the EVOO thickened. I'm hoping the extra fine olive oil will work better.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2019)

Now that I'm back from vacation I can get going on stuffing the next batch of Jalapenos. And following 

 chef jimmyj
 advice I bought some light olive oil. and put some in the fridge last night to see if it will congeal. The results...







Nice!! Tomorrow I stuff them! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 13, 2019)

Mix that light oil with vinegar.
I forget the ratio.
But it sure is tasty.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Mix that light oil with vinegar.
> I forget the ratio.
> But it sure is tasty.



I did 50/50 the last time. The flavor was very good.


----------

